# Suggestions for Carry-on wheeled garment bags



## andy35 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi everyone. I just found this forum and have been reading a lot of the great posts and advice. I was actually wondering whether anyone had some advice on a good carry-on, wheeled, garment bag. I need a suit case that can obviously be carried on for 1-2 day trips. My main concerns are of course the wrinkling of my suit(s). I have read advice on not getting anything too flashy or expensive for luggage in general. I don't want to go overboard, but want something that is good quality. Three I had been looking at are from Victoronix (Swiss army), Tumi, and Travelpro. Tumi is the most expensive by about $300 (total price of about $600) so I do not know if it is $300 better than the others. Please let me know your thoughts. I have included links for three bags below. Thanks guys - I look forward to becoming a contributor to the board soon.

Victoronix:

https://www.swissarmy.com/TravelGear/Product.htm?category=carryongarmetbags&product=31363X&

Travelpro:

Tumi:

https://www.tumi.com/travel_luggage...nt_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=83194


----------



## Hombrerana (Dec 17, 2006)

I bought the Andiamo tri-fold because it not only holds three suits and a pair of shoes with room to spare, but I can put my laptop into the side pocket for those trips through Heathrow where I can carry-on only one bag.I have probably used it 8-10 times in the last six months and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

I was in the same position a year ago.

Despite owning several Tumi products that I really enjoy, I purchased a Swiss Army bag. The warranty on the Swiss Army bag was much better than the Tumi bag (which surprised me), and about half the price. I just couldn't justify the extra $300 for brand loyalty.

As far as wrinkling goes, I have yet to find a wrinkle-free suitcase. I prefer to fold everything (suits included!) rather than use an in-suitcase garment bag. I will on occasion carry a small plastic garment bag and store it in the plane's closet, even when traveling in coach.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

My setup is: full garment bag - that I try to bring on board - does not work all the time. Does not eliminate wrinkling but does the best job.

I also have a Samsonite hard sides suitcase - for other items (like shoes).


----------



## andy35 (Jun 3, 2007)

Cornellian said:


> I was in the same position a year ago.
> 
> Despite owning several Tumi products that I really enjoy, I purchased a Swiss Army bag. The warranty on the Swiss Army bag was much better than the Tumi bag (which surprised me), and about half the price. I just couldn't justify the extra $300 for brand loyalty.
> 
> As far as wrinkling goes, I have yet to find a wrinkle-free suitcase. I prefer to fold everything (suits included!) rather than use an in-suitcase garment bag. I will on occasion carry a small plastic garment bag and store it in the plane's closet, even when traveling in coach.


Thanks for the reply Cornellian (and others). Cornellian - so you bought this exact same bag from swiss army? When you say you prefer to fold rather than use an in-suitcase garment bag, do you mean you just fold your suit as you wish instead of the trifold way the setup calls for with the carry-on garment bag? Can you give me an idea of the extent to which your suits wrinkle? I used to just carry my suit(s) in an over the shoulder bag that I too would put in the front of the plane, but it always made me nervous that I'd forget it. Thanks - Andy


----------



## andy35 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hombrerana said:


> I bought the Andiamo tri-fold because it not only holds three suits and a pair of shoes with room to spare, but I can put my laptop into the side pocket for those trips through Heathrow where I can carry-on only one bag.I have probably used it 8-10 times in the last six months and couldn't be happier with it.


Thanks Hombrerana - How is the wrinkling with this suitcase? I am sure it will in part depend on the suit/shirt/pant, but in general - what is the extent? Thanks - Andy


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm very cheap about my luggage. At a department store here in The Sticks, one can usually find a rollaboard for $25-$50. I've had my present one for about 5 years. If it fell apart tomorrow, I'd have more than gotten my money's worth. As far as wrinkling is concerned, pack a suit in one like Roetzel advises in _Gentleman_ and it comes out fine.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

From Bruce Boyer's _Elegance_ (now out of print) on how to fold a coat:










I use this method for folding coats for shipping.


----------



## andy35 (Jun 3, 2007)

AlanC said:


> From Bruce Boyer's _Elegance_ (now out of print) on how to fold a coat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys. I don't have Roetzel's book, but I'll give this method here a try.

Any more thoughts on which bag to purchase? As of now I think i'll go with the Swiss Army (Victorinox) tri-fold bag, "Hybrid Garment Mobilizer" but may check out that andiamo. There is a nice luggage store near my house that has most major brands.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Linked from the Home Page is a number of articles on Travel. There is one on Luggage and also How to Pack that might be helpful.

*How to Pack*





And some good resources on the Travel Advertisment Page:









https://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=1GmxqfbT53Q&offerid=81276.10000029&type=4&subid=0https://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=1GmxqfbT53Q&offerid=31879.10000195&type=4&subid=0https://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=1GmxqfbT53Q&offerid=49662.10000130&type=4&subid=0

I have a Tumi carry-on that with "proper" packing can hold enough for at least a week.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I would suggest the Tumi, simply because they are built so well, and if you are carrying it on, it should last for years and years.

Have you considered a garment bag from Hartmann? I have quite a few of their bags, mostly non-wheeled for car travel, but they are bult very well and the leather gets better with age. I would recommend either the normal black ballistic nylon with leather trim, or the wings collections, which is a bit nicer.

Whether you go for TUMI or Hartmann, you should definitely check on Ebay for a slightly used, or brand new one at a discount. Also, Hartmann operates a few outlet stores, which have good deals on their normally expensive bags.


----------



## andy35 (Jun 3, 2007)

Andy said:


> Linked from the Home Page is a number of articles on Travel. There is one on Luggage and also How to Pack that might be helpful.
> 
> *How to Pack*
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy, jbryanb, and others. It is helpful to get all these tips especially when they overlap. I will probably head to the local luggage store and get a view of the tumi, hartman, swiss army, etc.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I use tumi and briggs and riley. both are very tough - I highly recomend briggs and riley


----------



## andy35 (Jun 3, 2007)

globetrotter said:


> I use tumi and briggs and riley. both are very tough - I highly recomend briggs and riley


Good call - I will look into briggs and riley as well. I am not sure whether the shoe holders adjacent to the hanger clip will hold a size 11 dress shoe. I'll have to go check them out.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

This is going to sound nuts coming from me (well, it would if you knew me and the luggage I use), but I actually like Briggs & Riley. It's not as pricey as Tumi and Andiamo, but it is the only brand I know that really does warranty their bags. If you notice, Tumi and Andiamo don't warranty against airline damage...well what else could possible go wrong with the bag? Personally, I like the old Zero Haliburton stuff, but it's not worth looking for if you don't already have it, and the new stuff is garbage.


----------



## Fred H. (Mar 24, 2007)

*Another option...*

Hartmann... I have had a complete set of the Hartmann tweed since the late 1970s and the darn stuff just doesn't seem to wear out! However, 30 years on one set of luggage is enough for any man. I'm going to purchase another set before heading to Europe in August. Literally the ONLY choice for me is Hartmann. BUT, this time it's going to be black and not tweed!


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I would feel the fabric before you do and compare to your old stuff. I think they, like Zero Haliburton, have gone down in quality (and I think I may have the record since I have a piece of Zero Haliburton luggage used regularly since 1960..though I would say the 80's was their heyday since the case I have from then is not only larger but also lighter while still being strong).


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Great thread*

I really like the look of the Hartmann tweed. I hadn't heard of Briggs and Riley before. Their warranty of is very impressive.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

jbryanb said:


> I would suggest the Tumi, simply because they are built so well, and if you are carrying it on, it should last for years and years.
> 
> Have you considered a garment bag from Hartmann? I have quite a few of their bags, mostly non-wheeled for car travel, but they are bult very well and the leather gets better with age. I would recommend either the normal black ballistic nylon with leather trim, or the wings collections, which is a bit nicer.
> 
> Whether you go for TUMI or Hartmann, you should definitely check on Ebay for a slightly used, or brand new one at a discount. Also, Hartmann operates a few outlet stores, which have good deals on their normally expensive bags.


Basic rules of thumb:

1.) The heavier and less convenient to carry the bag is, the farther you will have to carry it in the airport.

2.) Always make sure, when choosing a bag, that the bag itself doesn't weight more than the contents.

3.) A suit worn on the plane will be less wrinkled upon arrival than a suit. folded in a bag.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

There's a broad range of cases available at various price points. For retailers I would encourage anyone to look at www.ebags.com. The selection is good, I've always been satisfied with their customer service, and they always have some kind of sale on, so you can get a good price.


----------

